# Blizzak LM-32



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

hey gary, where would this tire sit in the lineup compared to the LM-60? it looks like in europe the LM-32 is replacing the LM-60?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

This is a specialty tire for Aston Martin, made only in the two sizes to fit the Aston Martin Rapide Sedan. 245/40R20 and 295/35R20. No further information is available.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> This is a specialty tire for Aston Martin, made only in the two sizes to fit the Aston Martin Rapide Sedan. 245/40R20 and 295/35R20. No further information is available.


there's a rft version that fits the 5 and 6, 225/55/17


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

This is my winter tire on my 5'er --

The Blizzak LM-32 RFT (Run-Flat) is Bridgestone's Performance Winter / Snow tire designed to provide temporary self-supporting run-flat continuing mobility in the case of complete air loss due to a puncture during winter driving exclusively for the drivers of BMW 5-Series sedans, as well as 6-Series coupes and convertibles. Blizzak LM-32 RFT Performance Winter tires allow drivers to maintain their vehicle's sporty appearance and mobility while providing winter driving traction on dry, wet and snow-covered roads.

Vehicle Application	Tire Size
BMW 5- & 6-Series Cars	225/55R17 97H
Blizzak LM-32 RFT winter tires feature Bridgestone's latest performance winter compound technology molded into a directional tread design to combine hydroplaning resistance on wet and slush-covered roads with confident grip and braking traction in cold winter conditions. Rounded shoulders enhance dry and wet road handling while independent tread blocks employing the Lamellen "edge effect" (multiple biting edges in the tread blocks to help grip snow and ice) enhance winter traction without resorting to traditional metal studs. This allows Blizzak LM-32 RFT tires to combine winter traction, H-speed rated capability and the extended mobility available from run-flat tires.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

dpritchett said:


> This is my winter tire on my 5'er --
> 
> The Blizzak LM-32 RFT (Run-Flat) is Bridgestone's Performance Winter / Snow tire designed to provide temporary self-supporting run-flat continuing mobility in the case of complete air loss due to a puncture during winter driving exclusively for the drivers of BMW 5-Series sedans, as well as 6-Series coupes and convertibles. Blizzak LM-32 RFT Performance Winter tires allow drivers to maintain their vehicle's sporty appearance and mobility while providing winter driving traction on dry, wet and snow-covered roads.
> 
> ...


how is it in the snow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Unfortunately we have no data on the run flat version of this tire other than the information that Bridgestone supplied to us. No customer feedback as of yet, sorry.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Orient330iNYC said:


> how is it in the snow?


I think of it as a winter tire ... Like when I carry my umbrella, it doesn't rain, we only had one real snow day last year on a weekend. I went up to the unplowed parking lot of our nearby middle school and played in the snow. Starts, stops, turns trying to find the limits. Traction was great ... Well within the limits of anything I would consider sane when driving in the snow.


----------

